# Auto Detox: Ferrari 599 GTB



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Ferrari 599 GTB

3 day detail: interior - engine - paintwork machine polished

This detail I was working in Peterborough courtesy of Paintshield
( thank you Ann & Tom ) who were to apply film to the front of the car after I was done. They had transported the car down on the Monday ready for me to start on the Tuesday morning.

Arriving in the gloom I introduced myself we talked about the events of the next 3 days & they kindly manoeuvred the beauty into the spacious private car park ready for the wash stage










Not having seen the car before hand ( I see all the cars I detail before although due to the circumstances of the booking I didn't on this occasion ) I took some time to look over the car & paintwork with the 3M Sun Gun, thanks to Mark @ AutoBrite Direct for sorting out me a new battery great service thanks !
The car was very tidy & in great condition with only minor swirling in areas, holograms to the bumpers the worst of the defects were drying blade marks in certain areas & many small but deep RDS covering the majority of the coach work the challenge was on

Starting with the wheel arches G101 all purpose cleaner diluted 4:1 using a long handled vikan brush



















Tyres were cleaned with G101 too










Foamed with Valet Pro snow foam




























Intricate areas tickled with a detail brush














































After the dwelling time was up the car was rinsed with the pressure washer thoroughly before being washed with two buckets & Duragloss 901 shampoo

Clay today was Swissvax using a weak shampoo mixture as lube










A final thorough rinse with the pw before being rinsed with pure filtered water under pressure out of the van the car was good to go for drying, as the rain came one of the guys from the work shop manoeuvred her inside for me

Dried off










Everywhere










Defects:










Bumper










Getting good shots of the RDS today was very difficult, the following were taken using the ceiling lighting which proved the most effective





































This one was easy to capture




























As you can see RDS, virtually no swirls no super 50:50 happening today 

I settled on 3M Extrafine for the correction stage with multiple hits for each area I was happy with the finish it gave me followed up with Ultrafina, these corrected shot before wax again under the ceiling lighting




























On the passenger wing there were some deeper marks that I stepped it up to try & remove but this gave no better results in all honesty, so I got in close to show you what was left behind










Some Sungun shots for you


















































































After all the polishing was done I used a detail brush, duster & hoover to rid as perefectly as possible the car of dust for the film application the following day (Friday) paintwork was carefully IPA wiped over & areas not being filmed were waxed with Swissvax Divine










Alloys were cleaner fluid - Autobahn treated



















Tail pipes Brilliant metal polished by hand










Other details were also taken care of wheel arches dressed, tyres with new look trim gel, glass with crystal, front prancing horse cleaned with brilliant metal polish too. Engine bay detailed & interior to match.

I would have liked to be a lot more indepth with this write up but when you are working to someone else's clock & at their premises you have to finish when they go home so unfortunately to get the job done I had to finish the job in hand & leave the pictures to the end

Which left her looking like this at the end of day 3























































































































































































































































































I will be going to the dealership to prepare the car for the owner before handover at his request

Thanks for taking the time to look 

Regards
Barry
Auto Detox


----------



## Rsskwil (Mar 18, 2009)

Looking Good Barry :thumb::thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for the time and effort with the write-up. Really appreciated! 

Looks like a top class job on a gorgeous car. Nice photography skills too. :thumb:

Any links to the Vikan arch brush?


----------



## Ballistic (Jan 4, 2010)

The details and the finish on this car are simply stunning! Nice pics as well.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

amiller said:


> Thanks for the time and effort with the write-up. Really appreciated!
> 
> Looks like a top class job on a gorgeous car. Nice photography skills too. :thumb:
> 
> Any links to the Vikan arch brush?


Thanks mate, the vikan brush can be found here

http://www.vikan.com/sw3699.asp

About half way down item number: 522252

Baz


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Stunning car and equally stunning work Baz.:thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow - very nice work on a stunning car..!!! :thumb:

Edit: Just love those shots of the rear


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Great job on the paint of this stunner! :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks great Baz :thumb:

Bet you enjoyed that one mate


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Jealous!!!

Great work

:thumb:


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

That's a lovely looking car and some great results....:buffer:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Quality Baz :thumb:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Stunning car Baz, nice work mate:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2010)

cracking job :thumb: love the pics too


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Lovely reflections Baz.... beautiful car.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

What a finish!

Great work!


----------



## Emile (Sep 23, 2009)

What an amazing job!

The depth of the reflections is just draw-dropping. I have never spent so much time look at the after pictures !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

one word stunning :argie: fantastic work


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Superb work and a stunning finish on a stunning motor


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Looking good mate, i like those Fezzas alot


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

I would have been happy with the befores! 
Great work.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Great work Baz!

Looking gorgeous!:argie:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Stunning work Baz.
Lovely car to work on.
Gordon.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

S'alright I suppose.......
Nice job Mr Davies and no I'm not jealous....much


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice work sir


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, what a car!! looks fantastic. :thumb:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Spot on mate.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## Consultant (Sep 19, 2008)

What a stunning car! (Oh and good work btw)


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Gorgeous Fezza and superb correction on those pesky RIDS! I love it.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank you for all the positive comment gent's 

Baz


----------



## Select Detailing (Feb 19, 2009)

Nice work Baz,

I have a red one booked in on wednesday for 3 days, sadly the old girl is in poor condition.

Fantastic results and reading this has given me good info, on my job in hand with it.

Regards

Gareth


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

What a great bunch of photos and some awesome work mate. What camera and lens are you using?

I like the low apperture setting and the out of focus areas in the background shots. Nice:thumb:


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Where did you get the brush used on the tyres from??


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

m0bov said:


> Where did you get the brush used on the tyres from??


Honestly I dont know, sorry. I bought it years ago to clean the engine on my enduro bike when I was heavily into that but never got used it was was far too small & weedy, I found it in the detailing den not long ago so decided to put it to use 

Thanks guys
Baz


----------

